# I heard her purr!



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

After her bath, I rewarded her with a ****roach. When she realized what it was, she purred! I haven't really been able to distinguish the sounds she makes and what they mean, but she was definitely purring right before she chowed down on the bug.

Here she is sleeping in my bed.


----------



## PRINCESSDANGER13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww she's cute..... You could feed a hedgehog a roach as a treat? (Ewwww!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

I heard of Dubia Roachs being fed but ****roachs? No thank you ewwww I wouldn't want those things anywhere near me lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Dubia Roaches are a type of ****roach


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The purring is so adorable! (The roach isn't :lol: )


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't care if Harvey and Izzy do backflips and sing "I'm a little teapot"! I'm not handling dubia roaches! Bluck! Yuck!! Of course I said this about crickets too. :roll:


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

I usually don't touch them, I shake them off the egg carton into a giant bin. I accidentally let one fall on my hand. I'll admit, I screamed and freaked out. The little legs felt weird.


----------

